# I Search Info For " La Generale Lucas De Louis Brandt I Frere"



## HuioMuio (Jul 7, 2010)

My link


----------



## HuioMuio (Jul 7, 2010)

My link


----------



## HuioMuio (Jul 7, 2010)

sry for the previous posts. I search any info about this watch, if anyone recognize this.


----------



## HuioMuio (Jul 7, 2010)




----------

